# Avatar time!



## Rob (Mar 6, 2006)

Cars? Anybody? Ok, bikes and other modes of transport as well if you hate cars!

This is a Dodge Charger - one of my favourite cars, despite the fact it's probably poo and doesn't go around corners. When I am rich and famous I will have one as a fun summer car.

Rob


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok...I'm taking the Pontiac GTO, but can't get it til I get home and can resize.


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2006)

The new one or the old one??







   .   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rob


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> The new one or the old one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love both, but new...lemme find the pic though!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 6, 2006)

I ain't having no car I'm having a Sea Harrier as they are being disbanded this month


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2006)

Meh...I'll take this one til I get home. :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 6, 2006)

Porsche 356.


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice car!  A bit gutless, but definitely the most stylish Porsche!

Rob


----------



## bace (Mar 6, 2006)

Supposed to be a Ruf CTR2, but the pic resizing screwed the picture for some reason.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, I'm in.  Check out my ride!


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2006)

LOVE IT TMPADMIN!


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks, I'm not into cars much.  As long as I get where I need go.  Unless someone can give me a time machine built into a car.


----------



## bace (Mar 6, 2006)

What exactly would you do with a time machine? Seriously?

The only thing I could imagine would be going into the future. So I can see what the world has come too. If it's bad, I'd come back and do what I could to change it.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 6, 2006)

bhahahahaha..I think this this is called the Corbin Sparrow.


----------



## Traci (Mar 6, 2006)

<<<<==== This is my dream car...1958 Corvette!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 6, 2006)

My (obtainable) dream car is a 1973 Pontiac Firebird 455 ram air with a 4 speed manual trans. I actually owned this car for a while until my ex sold it.  It had about 500hp and when I first got it, I wanted to see how far (fast) I could push the car. I ended up having to replace the drive shaft because it literally twisted the metal. THAT was an expensive test of horsepower.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 6, 2006)

The 2006 Ford GTX-1....unquestionably the most beautiful hunk of metal ever.


----------



## bace (Mar 6, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> The 2006 Ford GTX-1....unquestionably the most beautiful hunk of metal ever.


 
But it's still a Ford.


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 6, 2006)

i'll go with the bmw isetta.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 6, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> But it's still a Ford.


And?


----------



## Traci (Mar 6, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> But it's still a Ford.



Tha's was my thought...EXACTLY! :er:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 6, 2006)

This is what I race, radio controlled, that is!  :thumbup: 


My version!


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 6, 2006)

With a time machine I could get some amazing photos of the past, and the future...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 6, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> I ain't having no car I'm having a Sea Harrier as they are being disbanded this month



Last month the F-14 Tomcat flew its last operational sortie.... times are changin


----------



## Chase (Mar 6, 2006)

<---Maybach


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 6, 2006)

my favorite car is the 1965 convertible mustang..but I thought this car was more fitting to my personality LOL!


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll throw in another plane as a mode of transportation. Was down to Phoenix last weekend, and unfortunately no photos were postable, so here is one in small version. (See, only I would be stupid enough to edit out a pole running right through the plane, and then decide it wasn't postable)


----------



## Rahb (Mar 7, 2006)

All American Classic.....hard to decide between the 1969 Boss 302 or the 1969 Chevelle...

I'm a ford man through and through.  So, I will go with my all-time-fav the 69 boss 302


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 7, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> This is what I race, radio controlled, that is!  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> My version!




Got one of these too, Chris? 






:twisted:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, I joined in on the new avatar theme.
The car that shows in my newest avatar is my own.
You might not be recognising it as a car at all, but it is mine .


----------



## Rob (Mar 7, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> OK, I joined in on the new avatar theme.
> The car that shows in my newest avatar is my own.
> You might not be recognising it as a car at all, but it is mine .



BMW 3 Series??

Rob


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 7, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> BMW 3 Series??
> 
> Rob




haha, I was going to say it resembled a Beemer 3 or 5 series from the early ninties.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2006)

Late nineties, mine was built in 1999. And yes, it is a 3-series BMW and Rob KNEW that!!! Didn't you? Didn't I tell you?


----------



## Rob (Mar 7, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Late nineties, mine was built in 1999. And yes, it is a 3-series BMW and Rob KNEW that!!! Didn't you? Didn't I tell you?



I remember when you said about your great adventure and getting stuck out in the country, but I don't recall if you mentioned a model. Hey, I'm a car freak and it's clearly a BMW and probably a 3. 

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 7, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Got one of these too, Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did think about the Lancia but the aerodynamics of the S1 are a lot better at 1/10th scale! :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 7, 2006)

this is the best picture i have of my jeep that i could get access to at work...   2001 Jeep Wrangler TJ, 5-speed, no lift yet


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 7, 2006)

Rahb said:
			
		

> All American Classic.....hard to decide between the 1969 Boss 302 or the 1969 Chevelle...
> 
> I'm a ford man though and through so I will go with my all-time-fav the 69 boss 302


Good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2006)

Not that many takers for the car theme then! 

Rob


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 8, 2006)

even I have jumped on the band wagon and got rid of the sea harrier


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, here's a challenge for the car freaks... 


<----- What's this??

Rob


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 8, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Ok, here's a challenge for the car freaks...
> 
> 
> <----- What's this??
> ...


 
A.... car??  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mack (Mar 8, 2006)

wrxD go my avatar


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> A.... car??  :mrgreen:



Yes. It is a car. I deserved that. Which make and model is it though?


----------



## Mack (Mar 8, 2006)

mustang?


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2006)

Mack said:
			
		

> mustang?



No, it's a British car.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 8, 2006)

Need a bigger picture!

Back end of an MG-BGT and front end of a Scimitar!


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Need a bigger picture!
> 
> Back end of an MG-BGT and front end of a Scimitar!



Well now that'd just make it easy!! Nope, and no. It's got a 5900cc V8 engine and does 0-60 in 6.3s. It'd cost you £154,000 if you ordered it from them today! :stun:

Rob


----------



## Alpha (Mar 8, 2006)

I want one of these babies! A 1967 Fiat Dino Spyder 2.0. AKA the poor man's ferrari. Story is, the ferrari owner wanted to build another car named after his son, Dino, but they ran out of room in the factory, so they commissioned Fiat to let them use their factory. It's a Ferrari V-6 made in a Fiat factory, and a real beauty.


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 9, 2006)

I am a bit behind (as usual), but I am using the company car as my transport vehicle avatar.


----------



## anicole (Mar 9, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Well now that'd just make it easy!! Nope, and no. It's got a 5900cc V8 engine and does 0-60 in 6.3s. It'd cost you £154,000 if you ordered it from them today! :stun:
> 
> Rob


 
Bentley ... ?

Some Jags are in that price range ...?


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Bentley ... ?
> 
> Some Jags are in that price range ...?



Nope, it was a Bristol! 

Time for another avatar change methinks!!

Rob


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 13, 2006)

What is the theme for this week?  Any ideas?


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> What is the theme for this week?  Any ideas?



Flags?


----------



## Mansi (Mar 13, 2006)

im in


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 13, 2006)

Arrrrrrr!  I'm in!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 13, 2006)

I've got this wrong, haven't I?


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I've got this wrong, haven't I?




BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 13, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I've got this wrong, haven't I?



LOL, the master of misinterpretation strikes again! :greenpbl:

Rob


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2006)

I think this'll be mine, but I wanna do some stuff to it when I get home. 


http://www.sagebrushmall.com/jpegs/usa.jpg


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I wanna do some stuff to it when I get home.



:shock:


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock:



Oh, don't be dirty!  :er:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2006)

Funny "flag" they have in Marlboro Country. Poor JohnMF ... this "flag" might not help his quitting smoking...
Mine's the Hamburg-flag.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh, don't be dirty!  :er:


:mrgreen:  Moi? Dirty? When am I ever?




And shame on you for thinking you know what I mean :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> : :greenpbl:



Still being dirty, I see...well...two can play at that game! 

  :greenpbl:


----------



## Traci (Mar 13, 2006)

I just found one liked...so I'm in!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Still being dirty, I see...well...two can play at that game!


See? Being dirty is much more fun when two play


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> See? Being dirty is much more fun when two play



Why yes, I must say I concur.  Have you seen my can of whipped cream?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Have you seen my can of whipped cream?


I think it's under the flag.


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think it's under the flag.




Under my flag?  Oh...there it is...left it in Texas.


----------



## JonK (Mar 14, 2006)

i'll bite...here's mine. 
maybe this could be a sticky thread?


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm quite sad to see my robocop avatar go, he served me well

I'm going with The flag of St.George



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Funny "flag" they have in Marlboro Country. Poor JohnMF ... this "flag" might not help his quitting smoking...
> Mine's the Hamburg-flag.



Thanks for your concern LaFoto... Mmmm Marlboro ....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> maybe this could be a sticky thread?


Once Core gets going with that whipped cream I think it's going to become very sticky.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Once Core gets going with that whipped cream I think it's going to become very sticky.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 14, 2006)

Whenever I see you avatar Hertz I have to run outside for a flag...  So I think you need a general health warning on your avatar (viewing this avatar could lead to activities that could be dangerous to your health).


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Whenever I see you avatar Hertz I have to run outside for a flag...


And every time I see yours I feel the need for a jolly roger....


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And every time I see yours I feel the need for a jolly roger....



Don't; we wouldn't want a "speak like a pirate" day....


...arrrr

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

Yo ho ho!
Do ye know why they do be a-calling me 'Long John'?


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 14, 2006)

When is "speak like a Pirate" day?


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Once Core gets going with that whipped cream I think it's going to become very sticky.



Oh, sorry...I ran to the store to get more...didn't think one can was gonna be enough.  Ya think 12 will do? Figured we could find some use for these cherries, too...


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> i'll bite...here's mine.
> maybe this could be a sticky thread?



That is EXACTLY what I was going to do with my avatar!!! Changed my mind though and just went with what I got...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Figured we could find some use for these cherries, too...


:shock:  You still have a cherry?


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock:  You still have a cherry?



This would be a BAD time to say "that's for me to know, and you to find out", isn't it? :scratch:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> This would be a BAD time to say "that's for me to know, and you to find out", isn't it? :scratch:


You want me to help you find it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

:shock: 










Wait...I'm not shocked...that's the response I expected!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wait...I'm not shocked...that's the response I expected!


Is that a 'yes', a 'no' or a 'maybe'?



And it's sticky enough in here without you spitting Coke everywhere.


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Is that a 'yes', a 'no' or a 'maybe'?
> 
> 
> 
> And it's sticky enough in here without you spitting Coke everywhere.




Hmmmm....

I think I may need to visit PhotoGoddess's tack closet....

:badangel:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

First you're sticky. Now you're getting tacky.
What's next?


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Kinky?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Kinky?


Knot!


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Knot!



Oh, so now you're bringing ropes into it...you are kinky.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 15, 2006)

Actually I'm trying to unkink. 
I'm also in a bit of a bind and have lost all rope of ever getting free.
Perhaps if I tied up some loose ends....
Frayed this thread is unravelling... etc...

(How you doing with that cream? And I think I may have sat on one of your cherries. Icky.)


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2006)

A piece of string walks into a bar...


----------



## anicole (Mar 15, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> A piece of string walks into a bar...


 


I'm a frayed knot!!!



that's my all-time favorite clean joke ... next to what did one hot dog say to the other?


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Frank

Horse walks into a bar, the barman says "why the long face?"


----------



## anicole (Mar 15, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Hey Frank
> 
> Horse walks into a bar, the barman says "why the long face?"


 
What's the most musical part on your body?

You nose ... you can pick it and blow it!



Hey Rob ... where are the vamp shots?


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Hey Rob ... where are the vamp shots?



I've sadly been too busy with other stuff. They're coming, believe me!

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 15, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> What's the most musical part on your body?
> 
> You nose ... you can pick it and blow it!


I've just thought of a part you can twang.
And one you can pluck.





And there's nothing like a quick pluck....


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I've just thought of a part you can twang.
> And one you can pluck.
> 
> 
> ...


 
plucka plucka, twang twang plucka plucka, twang twang 

Kinda has a backwoods hick sound to it.  Hillbilly if you will.  Where's the moonshine!?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 15, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Where's the moonshine!?


Close to where the sun shines from?


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

I would say it was 2" from true love.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 15, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> I would say it was 2" from true love.


If we're both talking about the same place then that perineum belongs on an elephant 




**Oops! Thought you said 2'


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 15, 2006)

photogoddess got to the AZ flag before i could, so i'll use this one for now...


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone know what country this flag is?  I was born there....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 15, 2006)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> Anyone know what country this flag is?  I was born there....


Legoland?


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 15, 2006)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> Anyone know what country this flag is? I was born there....


 
Hmm.. I was going to say South Africa, but that is wrong. Then it hit me it was the wrong continent. Looking somewaht familar from Spanish class so I am guessing it is from some country way down south


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2006)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> Anyone know what country this flag is?  I was born there....



Guyana..... where's my prize!!!? :mrgreen:

Rob


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 16, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Legoland?


 
:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 16, 2006)

Geography was never my strong suit.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 16, 2006)

Or anatomy, from your original reply to tmpadmin.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 16, 2006)

So where would you put a 2' perineum?


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 16, 2006)

"Depends"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 16, 2006)

And thereby hangs a tail....


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 16, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So where would you put a 2' perineum?


 
2'?  On display somewhere.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 16, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And thereby hangs a tail....


 

braggart....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 16, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> braggart....


And I get told _my_ knowledge of anatomy is bad!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 16, 2006)

i had to go look up that word, i have never heard it before ...and after reading what it is, i know why i have never heard it... 

ick.

but...( scuse the pun..)  i was remarking at your tail being almost 2 ft...

or is it your two feet being all tail like???


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i had to go look up that word, i have never heard it before ...and after reading what it is, i know why i have never heard it...
> 
> ick.
> 
> ...



Braggart isn't icky?

Rob


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 16, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Braggart isn't icky?
> 
> Rob


 

:evil:   i'm might have to hurt you, rob....

hey, arent you the one who hates miss use of apostrophes??

'''  """"" ' ' ' ' ' '''''''''''''''''''  ' ' '' '''' '' ''''' ''' '' ''' ''' ' ''' '''''''''' '''' '' ''' '' '''''


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> :evil:   i'm might have to hurt you, rob....
> 
> hey, arent you the one who hates miss use of apostrophes??
> 
> '''  """"" ' ' ' ' ' '''''''''''''''''''  ' ' '' '''' '' ''''' ''' '' ''' ''' ' ''' '''''''''' '''' '' ''' '' '''''


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 16, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Mar 16, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> :evil: i'm might have to hurt you, rob....
> 
> hey, arent you the one who hates miss use of apostrophes??
> 
> *''' """"" ' ' ' ' ' ''''''''''''''''''' ' ' '' '''' '' ''''' ''' '' ''' ''' ' ''' '''''''''' '''' '' ''' '' '''''*


 
I thought Woodstock from Peanuts was speaking!!

 

Heck, I was trying to find a binary doohickey translator that would do Woodstock text!


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2006)

Thar is a translato' fo' ev'rythin' on th' internet. Thar is too menny wierdos out thar. Thet includes yo' lot.  Rob

http://rinkworks.com/dialect/


----------



## anicole (Mar 16, 2006)

That was more hillbilly than southern ... though redneck was a close second. 

If you're doing southern, you gotta remember to wink every fifth word or there 'bouts, and call the person to whom you're speaking Sugar (pronounced 'Shugah), Darlin' or Honey every third word. And always ... ALWAYS begin and end with 'God love you' or 'Bless your heart'.

Rob, darlin', God love you  , that was more hillbilly than southern, sweetie  , though redneck was a close second, Sugar ... bless your heart!


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok shugar.... but I'm not putting a dixie horn in my car! 

Rob


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2006)

TV Test Cards anyone??


 Is there any end to my creative crappiness?


----------

